# I put on my favorite hat...



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

... set up a mirror and painted. Never knew I looked so intense when painting!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Great Don!! yep pure concentration!!- (it worked)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent!! Love it! I could never do a self portrait of myself..it would not nearly be so dignified. I tend to sit on my knees on a chair leaning over the table. Its a strange position I have done since childhood. I don't know what I will do when I get too old to get in that position...I have a hard time with easels..


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh wow Don! This is an awesome piece! I love that look of intense concentration.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, Jeff, Chanda, and Michael!


----------

